# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  840-й Краснознаменный ТБАП

## Д.Срибный

Александр Орлов

http://www.airforce.ru/history/modern/840bap/index.htm



Очерк истории 840 краснознаменного тяжелого бомбардировочного авиаполка. Фотогалерея.

----------


## An-Z

очень красивый фоторепортаж! А вот история кратенькая! а как быть если есть что добавить? Инфой или фотками?

----------


## Роман.К

Мой дед, судя по всему, служил в этом полку. Знаю,что места службы Леонидово, Тарту.

----------

